# queen of cheesy acronyms?



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

I love Bianchi bicycles and have done so since being a kid 20 years ago. They have a long and storied history, with the signature celeste color and many victories.

But their use of cheesy acronyms sure does cheapen the brand now in my opinion. 

Let's see what we've got....

C2C - coast to coast
B4P - born for performance
K-Vid - Kevlar something or other.....
BAT - Bianchi Active Technology
UTSS - ultra thin seat stays
WMP - wrinkless molding process
X-Tex
T-cube - tube to tube construction
CNT - carbon nano-tech

some of these I can understand, such as the model lines. But making a cheesy acronym for every manufacturing process makes Bianchi look like a low level upstart in the bicycle manufacturing arena, instead of the stalwart they really are 

Discuss.....


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I have a 2010 Bianchi *C2C* Infinito with *K-Vid*, *BAT* and *CNT*.
The Campagnolo Super Record group on it has* Ultra-Shift*, *Ultra-Torque*, *X.P.S.S*, *CULT*, and *Ergopower*.

A perfect match.


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

LOL, perfect.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Could be worse, they could just be numbers, like 2.1 or something.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

How about the Bianchi P.U.S.S.? :blush2:


----------



## bkwitche (Jun 4, 2011)

BunnV said:


> How about the Bianchi P.U.S.S.? :blush2:


They make a Purple Urban Single Speed?

Damn hipsters.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I see your point, but there are other ways to look at that.

First, some of these processes are actually very impressive and Bianchi would be foolish not to capitalise on this. As an old stalwart, it would be easy for them to be thought of as an old stoggy bike maker - "Oh yeah, they made great frames back in the day, right?" - while other companies are bragging about their new innovations.

Second, and let's admit it, we the consumers are impressed by the gee-whiz factor and love acrnoyms we can throw around (tech jargon) over a Latte at Starbucks for exsampla! 

Third, I strongly agree with your point in connection with Bianchi's MTBs (oops, mountain bikes) - out of control. They should drop those acronyms and just name them after Italian mountains or something else more logical.


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

agree with above.
my initial post was mostly tongue-in-cheek.  I really don't care for the acronyms but really don't care that Bianchi uses them either. It just seems kinda cheesy since all the major bicycle manufacturers have very good composite technology; I don't see Bianchi as any better than anyone else other than the cool celeste and their race history.

I still love my 928SL. Light, stiff, rides well. Looks cool.


----------

